
Making Hulu, BBC iPlayer Worldwide | Is It Time To Overhaul Territorial Licensing? - prakash
http://www.webtvwire.com/making-hulu-bbc-iplayer-worldwide-is-it-time-to-overhaul-territorial-licensing/
======
jwilliams
Back in the VHS days, copies used to be difficult to obtain and poor quality.

Now, copies are easier to obtain (instant download, no-DRM) and equivalent or
better quality...

Some will point at iTunes, but I can't get much of what I want at iTunes.
Equally, iTunes limits the devices I can play back on. It's not a bad model,
but it's a walled garden and will always be limited by that.

Basically - it's broken - territorial licensing aside.. there is going to
reach a point where distributors need to take a completely different tack, or
simply sink.

